# newbie chick



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

heeeeeeeello.
i'm just another noob, thought i'd pop in and introduce myself.
i don't really expect anyone to reply to this, because let's face it, no one ever really does.
anyways.
can't say i didn't try!
:-]


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

really why not?


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea they will reply though just cause you're a girl.

Welcome to the board... Are you new to growing?


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> really why not?


eh, it's just one of those things really.
but alas, i was wrong! two responses in the first 5 minutes of posting. thaaat's a record.
:-]


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yea they will reply though just cause you're a girl.
> 
> Welcome to the board... Are you new to growing?


thanks dude!
haha yea that's the way the world normally works though.
ummmm yes and no to that question, i've grown up around growers all my life, but i've never grown my own plant _per se. _but if i ever decide to grow, which i don't really _need_ to, i'd know who to go to for questions.

i'm guessing there's a lot of growers here...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> eh, it's just one of those things really.
> but alas, i was wrong! two responses in the first 5 minutes of posting. thaaat's a record.
> :-]


yea im high and bored so i just hit that new post button


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> yea im high and bored so i just hit that new post button


haha yea i understand...i do that alot.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> haha yea i understand...i do that alot.


if only comedy central had better shows on right now


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> if only comedy central had better shows on right now


 hmmm...
well, there's always porn.
:-/
lol


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW

Just looked at your pic in your profile... 

WOW

Sorry, it's just that you're my type... Exactly.

Oh well, if you decide to grow then you should watch some of these videos:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=CannabisGardener&view=videos


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> hmmm...
> well, there's always porn.
> :-/
> lol


haha awesome randomness...porn is one of those things i would rather be living than watching


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> WOW
> 
> Just looked at your pic in your profile...
> 
> ...


haha well thanks.
hmm...i shall watch the video actually.
:-]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha awesome randomness...porn is one of those things i would rather be living than watching


very true!
and there's always circus tricks...and eating drumsticks...or you could combine the three lol


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1854989]Welcome to RIU [/quote]

wo0t! thanks dude.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> wo0t! thanks dude.


no prob. dont have too much fun haha


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Welcome to RIU!


thankya thankya.
wow you guys are bringing tears of joy to my eyes with all of this kindess.
lol
(kidding)


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1855008]no prob. dont have too much fun haha [/quote]
don't worry
i will.
lol
that was my lame attempy at being...cool...or something.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2009)

your "cool" in my books


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> very true!
> and there's always circus tricks...and eating drumsticks...or you could combine the three lol


haha something tells me you've said that before, still funny though... you should start a grow and start a journal it be nice to see what kinda dank you would come up with


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha something tells me you've said that before, still funny though... you should start a grow and start a journal it be nice to see what kinda dank you would come up with


nah, actually i haven't said that before, or typed it, or whatever.
it does sound a bit...rehearsed now that i think about it lol

yea that would be cool...i already have a garden containing all sorts of things, guess it wouldn't hurt to add it to the list.


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1855032]your "cool" in my books [/quote]

oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
(*snaps fingers*)


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> nah, actually i haven't said that before, or typed it, or whatever.
> it does sound a bit...rehearsed now that i think about it lol
> 
> yea that would be cool...i already have a garden containing all sorts of things, guess it wouldn't hurt to add it to the list.


it never hurts to add a lil pot plant to help make the scenery look better...yea it sounded doctor suess style rehearsed


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> it never hurts to add a lil pot plant to help make the scenery look better...yea it sounded doctor suess style rehearsed


dude...that is such a fuckin compliment, you don't even know.
thank you.
lol
i've read everything from jk rowling to spinoza, but dr. seuss has always been my favorite, right there with poe.

hmm...even though i grew up around it, i still need to learn more about straining...i like highs on the two extremes of the scale: either flying off to outer space and batting eyelashes with god, or feeling like i can barely walk.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> dude...that is such a fuckin compliment, you don't even know.
> thank you.
> lol
> i've read everything from jk rowling to spinoza, but dr. seuss has always been my favorite, right there with poe.
> ...


haha well glad i could help.

haha i like those types of highs too..i love to just pop in a comedy movie get out the couch lock and get blazed


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha well glad i could help.
> 
> haha i like those types of highs too..i love to just pop in a comedy movie get out the couch lock and get blazed


haha fasho.
ooooooh you know what?
crouching tiger hidden dragon is like...the best movie to watch while youre blazin.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jan 2, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> heeeeeeeello.
> i'm just another noob, thought i'd pop in and introduce myself.
> 
> :-]



Hello and




to RIU!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> haha fasho.
> ooooooh you know what?
> crouching tiger hidden dragon is like...the best movie to watch while youre blazin.



haha that movie is so cheesy


----------



## flashgee (Jan 2, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## ChinaCat (Jan 2, 2009)

Manny Ramirez said:


> Welcome to Rollitup.


It is now official......

Manny, Manny he's our man!!!!!!


----------



## squints68 (Jan 2, 2009)

wow a hot girl that is into porn. that is just great. oh ya welcome to riu


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 2, 2009)

lets not make this into a myspace


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ fa real hahah


----------



## 420DrGreenthumb (Jan 2, 2009)

G'day from Australia


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> haha fasho.
> ooooooh you know what?
> crouching tiger hidden dragon is like...the best movie to watch while youre blazin.


haha that movie sounds like a hide-a-sneak move and and a martial arts movie met and fucked and had a baby thats that movie...haha im waiting on Pineapple Express to come out...Snatch, Lock, Stock and Two smoking barrels those are good movies...any guy ritchie really


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

Florida Girl said:


> Hello and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay!
thank you.
:-]


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

ChinaCat said:


> Welcome!!!!


thanks a lot!
hugs and drugs!
lol
ok that was stupid.
:-]


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1858004]haha that movie is so cheesy  [/quote]

haha dude i know!
i think that's part of the awesomeness though!
the jumping around and the language are what hold my interest though.
plus asian chicks are hot.
lol


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

flashgee said:


> hello and welcome to the forum


thank you thank you!


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

Manny Ramirez said:


> Welcome to Rollitup.


thanks little blue dude!


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

squints68 said:


> wow a hot girl that is into porn. that is just great. oh ya welcome to riu


errrr
thanks?
lol


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> lets not make this into a myspace


(*shakes head in agreement.*)


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

420DrGreenthumb said:


> G'day from Australia


hello there!
this is quite the international site, eh?
bom dia, from brazil,
and "hey dude", from california.
:-]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> haha dude i know!
> i think that's part of the awesomeness though!
> the jumping around and the language are what hold my interest though.
> plus asian chicks are hot.
> lol


haha thats true, even seen Kung Pow?

that movie is funny as hell


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha that movie sounds like a hide-a-sneak move and and a martial arts movie met and fucked and had a baby thats that movie...haha im waiting on Pineapple Express to come out...Snatch, Lock, Stock and Two smoking barrels those are good movies...any guy ritchie really


dude you must've seen the movie before, because that is the perfect description of it.
haha but really, if you haven't done so yet, smoke 5 bowls and pop it in. it has to be on VHS though, because...well it's just better.
haha pineapple express eh?


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1859821]haha thats true, even seen Kung Pow?

that movie is funny as hell  [/quote]

haha no i haven't, but it makes me want chicken.
it's all about those chinese movies though...
there's something about chinese that is just...
well you know.
i guess because it is utterly different from anything most westerners have ever heard.
:-]


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> dude you must've seen the movie before, because that is the perfect description of it.
> haha but really, if you haven't done so yet, smoke 5 bowls and pop it in. it has to be on VHS though, because...well it's just better.
> haha pineapple express eh?


oh yea i have seen that movie before, i guess i just have a way of describing things haha....but yea pineapple express i enjoyed it and to me seth rogan and jude japtow or whatevever the fuck it is, make for some good stoner laughs....cervasa time!
yea VHS is good but i have come to enjoy the shit out of HD


----------



## UKcyrus (Jan 2, 2009)

elo chick... 
we was all new once and yea takes ages for people to write back u might just think they was all being ignorant


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> oh yea i have seen that movie before, i guess i just have a way of describing things haha....but yea pineapple express i enjoyed it and to me seth rogan and jude japtow or whatevever the fuck it is, make for some good stoner laughs....cervasa time!
> yea VHS is good but i have come to enjoy the shit out of HD


yep, i knew it lol but ive never heard it described that way before...shear brilliant geniusness!

i actually have never seen pineapple express, shame on me haha. i guess i'll add it to my "to see" list.

HD is for rich folk. lol
nah kidding. buuuuut VHS has a way of making my nipple tassles swing!


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

UKcyrus said:


> elo chick...
> we was all new once and yea takes ages for people to write back u might just think they was all being ignorant


haha nah they're probably just stoned.
:-]
não há problema though, no worries. there's no pressure to write back too fast lol
i just happen to do it because i, ever the pacifist, hate to keep people waiting.
:-]


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> yep, i knew it lol but ive never heard it described that way before...shear brilliant geniusness!
> 
> i actually have never seen pineapple express, shame on me haha. i guess i'll add it to my "to see" list.
> 
> ...


it's just that way i have with words i guess 

pineapple express should go on your "i'm looking for it anyway i can so i can see it now since i havent yet" list

im not rich folk i guess i just know the right people or atleast have a best buy close haha 
but if VHS makes the nipple tassles swing im all for it  have you seen "Go"? thats a nice VHS


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> it's just that way i have with words i guess
> 
> pineapple express should go on your "i'm looking for it anyway i can so i can see it now since i havent yet" list
> 
> ...


hmmm...i guess that should go on my "to do list": create a "i'm looking for it anyway i can so i can see it now since i havent yet" list.
haha!

yea well we are in the same non-rich-folk boat huh?
ooh yea, nothin gets my nipples hard like VHS. lol
no, i haven't seen it. actually, i don't watch a whoole lot of movies...and i'm more into indie films.
OOH! OOOH!
have you ever seen "stay"?
that is soooo blaze worthy.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> hmmm...i guess that should go on my "to do list": create a "i'm looking for it anyway i can so i can see it now since i havent yet" list.
> haha!
> 
> yea well we are in the same non-rich-folk boat huh?
> ...


what?!?! Go is an indie film so you should put it on that new playlist.....

shit i love being in any boat as long as i'am having fun.....in the Us Robert Rodriguez is my current favorite DP and indie director for his past stuff...wow fuck rep points you get 10 cool points for being badass

oh and well my VHS awaits your presence you got it all hot and excited with your talk...just make sure you dont use it, and abuse it..


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> what?!?! Go is an indie film so you should put it on that new playlist.....
> 
> shit i love being in any boat as long as i'am having fun.....in the Us Robert Rodriguez is my current favorite DP and indie director for his past stuff...wow fuck rep points you get 10 cool points for being badass
> 
> oh and well my VHS awaits your presence you got it all hot and excited with your talk...just make sure you dont use it, and abuse it..


lol ok i'll add that to my list too.

aaah true! it's no fun to be in certain kinds of boats when you're high though.
:-[

rep points?
well thanks for the cool points!
wo0t

lol all hot and excited? wow we've taken this little allegory pretty far eh?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> lol ok i'll add that to my list too.
> 
> aaah true! it's no fun to be in certain kinds of boats when you're high though.
> :-[
> ...


yea sinking boats are no fun when your high..

yea you can give "rep" points on here idk im not big on it 

i guess we have taken it far...that's what happens when you get high i guess you get more creative haha


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> yea sinking boats are no fun when your high..
> 
> yea you can give "rep" points on here idk im not big on it
> 
> i guess we have taken it far...that's what happens when you get high i guess you get more creative haha


mmhm. especially when you're in san francisco by alcatraz in that cold ass water, and all you could afford was 5 bucks for a 30 minute ride in the smallest boat they have, on a particularly windy day, while you're high.
that's ALLLL bad.
lol

aaah whatever, we can take it further. it's the internet after all.
lol
i'm pretty creative in the first place: i oil paint, took dance for 9 years, sing, write poetry and short stories, sculpt...among other things. soooooo yea.

hmmm...so as far as taking things too far...doesn't happen lol


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> mmhm. especially when you're in san francisco by alcatraz in that cold ass water, and all you could afford was 5 bucks for a 30 minute ride in the smallest boat they have, on a particularly windy day, while you're high.
> that's ALLLL bad.
> lol
> 
> ...


haha i take this is from personal experience? i havent sunk in a boat but once...

i cant draw worth a shit or dance, but i can ride a dirt bike and i've pretty much turned weed into a hobby. short stories are fun to write you can be as creative as you want...im not much for writing poetry but i enjoy it, Invictus is my favorite

well im not the one taken it far its my VCR is the one ya gotta worry about haha naw i dont even own a VCR in went down in a house of flames...so its just DVD right now


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha i take this is from personal experience? i havent sunk in a boat but once...
> 
> i cant draw worth a shit or dance, but i can ride a dirt bike and i've pretty much turned weed into a hobby. short stories are fun to write you can be as creative as you want...im not much for writing poetry but i enjoy it, Invictus is my favorite
> 
> well im not the one taken it far its my VCR is the one ya gotta worry about haha naw i dont even own a VCR in went down in a house of flames...so its just DVD right now


gah i wish i could ride a dirt bike...i'm a verrry outdoorsy person but...me+bike=death lol
man i really wanna start growing now that i've read a bunch of threads, etc.

yea...invictus is a good one, but it's all about edgar allan poe. i swear we were lovers in a past life lol
one of my favorites by him is "alone".
go read it, NOW, or else.
lol

awww your house burned down?
i sawwy.
:-[


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> gah i wish i could ride a dirt bike...i'm a verrry outdoorsy person but...me+bike=death lol
> man i really wanna start growing now that i've read a bunch of threads, etc.
> 
> yea...invictus is a good one, but it's all about edgar allan poe. i swear we were lovers in a past life lol
> ...


well that does it i am never riding with you on a bike haha...yea you should start growing...

invictus is the best one!lol "Alone"? as in "All that i've Loved i've loved alone" haha we could have been lovers in a past life that would make for an interesting converstation

yea it was a few years ago but oh well shit happens


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> well that does it i am never riding with you on a bike haha...yea you should start growing...
> 
> invictus is the best one!lol "Alone"? as in "All that i've Loved i've loved alone" haha we could have been lovers in a past life that would make for an interesting converstation
> 
> yea it was a few years ago but oh well shit happens


yea, that is a very wise decision lol

yes, alone. because it fuckin rocks.
wait, as far as past life love affairs goes, of whom are we talking? i was referring to mr. poe and myself lol
but my REAL lover, even in his death, is Jeff Buckley. one of the only names that i capitalize. actually, the first song i learned on guitar is "grace" by Jeff.

well it's cool that you look at it like that...i would be utterly devastated.
:-[


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> yea, that is a very wise decision lol
> 
> yes, alone. because it fuckin rocks.
> wait, as far as past life love affairs goes, of whom are we talking? i was referring to mr. poe and myself lol
> ...


hahaha my bad im drunk so i was confused but oh well at least its not embarrassing.....hmmm i think the person that could word things best was Jimi Hendrix or Robert Plant.....yea i try and play guitar but i'm better at rolling a joint with my fingers and what not..


yea it sucked when it happened especially cause i was in hawawii on the beach when i heard about it but its over


----------



## 420DrGreenthumb (Jan 3, 2009)

Gday and welcome


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> hahaha my bad im drunk so i was confused but oh well at least its not embarrassing.....hmmm i think the person that could word things best was Jimi Hendrix or Robert Plant.....yea i try and play guitar but i'm better at rolling a joint with my fingers and what not..
> 
> 
> yea it sucked when it happened especially cause i was in hawawii on the beach when i heard about it but its over


heeey, it's no problem man...we've all been there lol.

i might be the strangest person in the world, but i'm not really a hendrix fan. please don't shoot me! haha

i'm pretty good at guitar, at least that's what people tell me...but i can't roll a joint for shit...it's all about pipes/bongs over here.

maaaaan that'll ruin a vacation huh?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> heeey, it's no problem man...we've all been there lol.
> 
> i might be the strangest person in the world, but i'm not really a hendrix fan. please don't shoot me! haha
> 
> ...


what man i think it is the worst thing when a stoner cant roll a jay or blunt or cigarillo...i love rolling up anything....but i do love a nice glass pipe and especially a glass on glass bong....you need more hendrix in your life then...or acid haha

yea somewhat unless you board a naval ship to cali with marines sneaking liquor aboard and suprised at the teenager drinking more than them haha


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

420DrGreenthumb said:


> Gday and welcome


thanks alot!
:-]


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> what man i think it is the worst thing when a stoner cant roll a jay or blunt or cigarillo...i love rolling up anything....but i do love a nice glass pipe and especially a glass on glass bong....you need more hendrix in your life then...or acid haha
> 
> yea somewhat unless you board a naval ship to cali with marines sneaking liquor aboard and suprised at the teenager drinking more than them haha


wellll now i feel guilty. haha
i mean...i can sorta work with a 'rillo, but it wouldn't be anything to brag about.

man i really wanna try acid but...i'm scared lol at least i admit it. but i think it would be super awesome if i just start with a low dose.

haha yeaaaa that's where it's at. 
you're a teenager? or you WERE a teenager at the time i suppose? and by teen i mean anything with "teen" at the end, like 18 or 19, whatever.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> wellll now i feel guilty. haha
> i mean...i can sorta work with a 'rillo, but it wouldn't be anything to brag about.
> 
> man i really wanna try acid but...i'm scared lol at least i admit it. but i think it would be super awesome if i just start with a low dose.
> ...


ok im drunk so im responding to what i remember, in a a few weeks i wont be a teen so yes im 19 haha and dont be scare of acid.....and damn man your cool wish we could kick it and smoke


----------



## 420DrGreenthumb (Jan 3, 2009)

no worries. Oh do you like Sepultura or overdose at all lol, really kick ass Brazilian bands


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to RIU..........................................................


----------

